# DVD - How to use a Rotary for Show Car Results



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Some of you may have purchased the DVD from showcargarage.com on how to use a PC, it was a very informative and watchable. They are now bringing out a new one but for a rotary (have a look at the web site).
I have spoken(PM'd) Richard (OctaneGuy) on SCG and asked about getting a GB discount, he has said yes but didn't give any figures.
This is not a GB yet (do I need permission to organise a GB?) just a show of hands.
Brian (blr123) has said he is interested.

Regards
Mick


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I would like a copy of both (Rotary and PC DVD's) so if a GB is going to be organised i will wait for that.

put me down


----------



## bigal76 (Aug 15, 2006)

Absolutely count me in! Cheers!


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Epoch,
I believe the PC DVD has been discontinued, I received a mail sometime ago from SCG saying that they were doing a final run.
By all means ask the question on the SCG website


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds good, I'd be up for that.


----------



## roofaS (Jun 24, 2006)

count me in


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

im up for the rotary one please


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just to confirm.........I'm in :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rotary one for me too please


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

mzm70 said:


> Epoch,
> I believe the PC DVD has been discontinued, I received a mail sometime ago from SCG saying that they were doing a final run.
> By all means ask the question on the SCG website


I ordered a copy of the PC one, but i'm deffo in for the GB on the rotary one


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The list so far is: -

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC

Maybe we should get this of the ground fast before they discontinue this one aswell eh :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Count me in for rotary

K80


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

ditto for rotary (and should the pc one be avail anywhere then that as well)


----------



## MarkE (Aug 10, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah, count me in for rotary one too, just ordered a PC DVD now, 

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

I already have the PC one which is very good - definately count me in for the rotary one. 

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

Im definitely interested in a rotary 1


----------



## T1000 (Aug 10, 2006)

Im intrested in rotary one as well


----------



## daddycool (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep count me in too please guys for the rotary that is lol


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd be interested in both DVD's:thumb:
mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

I've already got the PC one, I'll take the rotary version for sure.

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Rotary one please

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps Dw has also spoken to them on your behalf as we may well just get a better discount ......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> chaps Dw has also spoken to them on your behalf as we may well just get a better discount ......


Pro-activity at its finest, thank you very much DW


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Rotary please :wave: 

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

BOTH please 

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Rotary please :thumb: 

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me

Regards,

Tim.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Rotary for me too please !

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S

Rotary for me please.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Richard is coming up with a price hopefully end of this week/next week...

I think the PC dvd is still available too .... but need to check


----------



## scottc (Apr 20, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc

Rotary for me too please


----------



## bigal76 (Aug 15, 2006)

Just putting a post on here to put this on the radar again to see if there's any news on this. 

Not being pushy, just keen! 

Thanks for asking the site about a discount too!


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

This DVD is the long awaited sequel, however it's not been released yet, I have kept a keen eye over on http://www.showcargarage.com . The main page says it's available in a few days but it's been like that for ages.
As soon as it's available we'll open up the GB............ patience my son.....


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief - rotary


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Hi

Is this still on the go? Just saw it! 


Cheers


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

thechief said:


> mzm70
> blr123
> Epoch
> TangoMan
> ...


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief 
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)


----------



## SDAV (Feb 7, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief 
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Will these DVD's work in Region 2 players, or are they Region 1 only?


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's a good question Neil, the Porter Cable DVD works fine on my laptop (Gateway) and many others seem to have a copy, I'm sure someone must have played it on their domestic machine.
I've been keeping an eye on SCG and it isn't released yet, I or Bill will ask when the order is placed


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Neil, 
You can get multiregion players very cheaply these days:
link


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

it this gonna happen?


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Still waiting for show car to get back to us !! He was at sema last week so i guess will be busy this week so might here next week ...crikey lots of weeks in there:lol:


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy 

Rotary please


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how much these DVD's are going to be in this Group Buy including P&P, i'm interested depending how much spent too much money recently.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nope no idea as of yet sorry


----------



## Geordiefella (Nov 7, 2006)

*And me! name Added...*

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
Geordiefella


----------



## andycap (Feb 28, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap

Rotory for me too, got the PC one already :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)

It'll make a good Christmas pressie for someone to give me, I hope! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)


----------



## molydood (Sep 1, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)


----------



## Oricom (Nov 17, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Oricom (both if possible)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)

List edited because 5 people went missing!  

Alan W


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

me too for the rotary DVD please!!

MTC


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Rotary one for me too....


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

PC one for me please !

:thumb:


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

any news on this ?


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Please put me down for 1 x PC DVD + 1 x Rotary DVD please :thumb:


----------



## lhbassman2004 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Must have DVD*

please p.c DVD for me


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have been keeping an eye on it, the date is slipping see:
http://www.showcargarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=454&page=11


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

`



..just what the doctor ordered...
..you can mark a rotary DVD wi' my name..



...i can see that there seems to be quite a waiting time for this...so...
...just ordered the PC one directly off the website..

..still want my name down for the rotary one though!..





`

`


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Im in for a pc one if its still gonna happen :buffer:

Never mind, Im to impatient to wait lol so ive just ordered.


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Both please.


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

`

recieved my *PC* DVD today...they put a note in saying that they also have a 'wetsanding' DVD and a 'wetwedge' dvd out soon...suitable for painters i guess, but full details can be seen at 
*http://www.wetwedge.com* and 
*http://www.wetsanding.com*

`


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Update on the GB please?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm interested on the rotary video.

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)


----------



## TopMarques (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm interested in both please

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

*....name added to the list.*

Just to confirm my earlier post to register my interest....please put me down for both the PC & Rotary DVD's.

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

ive posted my interest, but ill add my name to the list too..
Rotary for me..

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

asked Richard at SCG but still nothing yet


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Add myself to the list (rotary only).

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)
phat_gadgy (both if possible)


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

any idea on price?


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)
phat_gadgy (both if possible)
TDK (Rotary please)


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)
phat_gadgy (both if possible)
TDK (Rotary please)
Phil H (Rotary please)


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

khizrs said:


> any idea on price?


ill guess around £20-25 delivered .
this is roughly the price for the PC DVD


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny (Both please if possible)
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)
phat_gadgy (both if possible)
TDK (Rotary please)
Phil H (Rotary please)


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

is this group buy still going ahead?


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's the intention, the guy who is producing this keeps putting the date back, so until he's mastered the final DVD he won't release it.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

mzm70 said:


> That's the intention, the guy who is producing this keeps putting the date back, so until he's mastered the final DVD he won't release it.


cheers for that mate :thumb:


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny (Both please if possible)
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)
phat_gadgy (both if possible)
TDK (Rotary please)
Phil H (Rotary please)
Walkmad (Rotary please)


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

mzm70 said:


> That's the intention, the guy who is producing this keeps putting the date back, so until he's mastered the final DVD he won't release it.


No problem for me I am willing to wait until its ready 

Thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

mzm70
blr123
Epoch
TangoMan
bigal76
roofas
mucky_marques
AndyC
k80
Hudson
MarkE
rorton
Phisp
Baz
T1000
Daddycool
Robbieben
Icedub
vindaloo
Himpe
ianFRST
Y me
JonnyG
Neil_S
Lowejackson
Scottc
db_abz (both if possible)
GlynRS2 (both if possible)
Clark (Rotary one please - May pick up some new tricks )
SteveO (both if possible)
thechief
Mr Concours
Roo (another PC one and Rotary please!)
SDAV (both if possible please)
craigM
Mr Shiny (Both please if possible)
Stampy
andycap
Alan W (Rotary please)
jas11n (both if possible)
molydood (rotary please)
Oricom (both if possible)
maesal (rotary)
Top_Marques_Valeting (Both please)
RIGGSY (both please)
Planet (Rotary)
NavSG (both please)
Autoshine (both please)
dubber31 (rotary)
brightpinkstar - would be interested in both please
Scottex ( rotary please)
Anthony (Both please)
The Big Yin (Rotary)
Perm (Rotary please)
phat_gadgy (both if possible)
TDK (Rotary please)
Phil H (Rotary please)
Walkmad (Rotary please)
haxbyscoobs (both please)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

When's this order taking place?


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

*OK, some bad news, due to legal reasons this DVD isn't being produced in the near future, see here:*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=20603


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry, that's not a service I offer !!!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Is the PC DVD group buy still going ahead then if there is problems with the Rotary version


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

out of our hands chaps


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

This might just well be back on, check out SCG


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> This might just well be back on, check out SCG


If your happy to stand behind the camera Jon, I'm happy to post up on YouTube on Monday 19th

"We have the technology....."


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like an idea!

As if we haven't already got enough on!!!!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> This might just well be back on, check out SCG


Quote from Octane Guy on SCG:

_"Stay tuned for an announcement on this over the next week (On SCG). The DVD will be released, but like Mike said, some minor changes need to be made first before we can remanufacture the DVD"._

Great news! 

Alan W


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Whatever the reason might be (offer he was unable to refuse?) it appears that Mike Philips is BACK at Meguiars (after leaving Meguiars a few days earlier to become a full-time co-worker at SCG with Richard).

This means that the release of the Rotary DVD is back on hold and unless Meguiars changes their company policy, it won't be released. In fact Mike Philips owns the name "ShowCarGarage" and it might be possible that Richard has to change the SCG name to something else (probably ShowCarDetailing)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've been following this saga too!

However, Richard is hoping to have a meet with Meguiar's to discuss the DVD so I'll guess we just need to wish him luck and keep our fingers crossed!

Alan W


----------



## tommy (Dec 31, 2006)

Please put me down for 1 x PC DVD + 1 x Rotary DVD please


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Something new about the rotary DVD? 4 months ago....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope as far as i know its not been put into production yet


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, how long will it takes? Just a few months like said last year?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nothing new about the status of the DVD?


----------



## OctaneGuy (Aug 16, 2007)

Sadly the rotary DVD will never see the light of day. I spent thousands of hours editing and producing this DVD--a great deal of time and passion went into making it, but just too many "legal" factors prevented the release of this.

This is not to say that there won't be future rotary and other DVD's coming out but they will certainly be without Mike.

I've always got around 10 to 13 projects in the queue as well as detailing work so I'm never short of work, but am short of man power! Things are happening in other areas of interest.

Btw, I'm sure you all are aware by now that SCG is now SCD.

I'm sorry I didn't join DW sooner. Whizzer kept asking me to come visit, but I never made it a priority. I had no idea how much interest there was on this, not that it would have mattered much from a "legal" sense.

Richard



Bulla2000 said:


> Nothing new about the status of the DVD?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

gutted mate, what legal issues come up?

ive tought my self how to use the rotary now anyway :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

blr123 said:


> Just to confirm.........I'm in :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


What do you want one for Brian? Just ask Dave. He's a master. :thumb:


----------



## OctaneGuy (Aug 16, 2007)

Haha that's great. Well you can ONLY get better with the rotary. I love the rotary, but won't hesitate to use the PC when necessary. I worked on a very large black show truck that had many inaccessible areas. Like working on an RV but not being able to reach panels without using a bucket crane! Not being able to have such a luxury, we need to use the tool most appropriate for the job.

I can't talk about the legal issues, but they did have to do with trademark issues and use of certain recognizable employee likenesses without corporate permission.....



ianFRST said:


> gutted mate, what legal issues come up?
> 
> ive tought my self how to use the rotary now anyway :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how about if it was accidently leaked onto, say youtube? :lol:

be a shame to see all them hours wasted for no reason


----------



## OctaneGuy (Aug 16, 2007)

You don't seem to understand--anyone that did that would be insulting me. I spent thousands of hours on this production--got paid $0. I spent money getting DVD glass masters--it was all ready for production--but was canned at the 11th hour.

There will be another DVD in it's place, it just won't be how it was originally intended.

Richard



ianFRST said:


> how about if it was accidently leaked onto, say youtube? :lol:
> 
> be a shame to see all them hours wasted for no reason


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

OctaneGuy said:


> You don't seem to understand--anyone that did that would be insulting me. I spent thousands of hours on this production--got paid $0. I spent money getting DVD glass masters--it was all ready for production--but was canned at the 11th hour.
> 
> There will be another DVD in it's place, it just won't be how it was originally intended.
> 
> Richard


Im sure when the new Dvd ( version ) that Richard produces Dw will be one of the first to know ... keep up the good work and dont let it be too long before you get another Dvd Rolling


----------

